# Brad-man is the winner!!!!



## sanj (Jul 9, 2020)

__





R5 Release Price. Just for fun.


It may be fun to see whose guesstimate is the closest. So, what will be R5's price at B&H Photo at launch? I predict 3599$ You? Whatever free stuff (card reader/EF adaptor etc) included.




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## sanj (Jul 9, 2020)

Brad-man if we ever meet, beers on me.


----------

